# Boat accident



## Richard Imr (Oct 23, 2019)

I was in a boat accident and i want to know if repairing the boat will be a good idea


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Depends on what boat it is, the extent of the damage, the location you are in and if you know some decent repair guys that will not gouge you as bad as the damage to your boat is..


----------



## Lowtidelowlife (Aug 19, 2014)

Richard easy man, way too much detail it’s hard to keep up. Try to be more general.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

I have a dog


----------



## MatthewAbbott (Feb 25, 2017)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> I have a dog


Just one?


----------



## Drifter (Dec 13, 2018)

Probably not.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

MatthewAbbott said:


> Just one?


Brindle and white, should I get it a ball?


----------



## MatthewAbbott (Feb 25, 2017)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Brindle and white, should I get it a ball?


Maybe


----------



## Richard Imr (Oct 23, 2019)

Lowtidelowlife said:


> Richard easy man, way too much detail it’s hard to keep up. Try to be more general.


You aren’t funny 
https://www.microskiff.com/threads/boat-accident.72720/page-3#post-674236


----------



## Lowtidelowlife (Aug 19, 2014)

Richard Imr said:


> You aren’t funny
> https://www.microskiff.com/threads/boat-accident.72720/page-3#post-674236



Yes I am


----------



## JMac82 (Aug 18, 2019)

Richard Imr said:


> You aren’t funny
> https://www.microskiff.com/threads/boat-accident.72720/page-3#post-674236


Is this a second accident or a new thread for the same question?


----------



## Drifter (Dec 13, 2018)

Drinking while microskiffing? Actually Im am just realizing this was just brought back to life, this is the first boat fix post!


----------

